# Kaspersky Antivirus



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Da mein altgedienter AV-Hersteller Symantec nun zu einer Zwangsregistrierung übergeht und NAV 2005 auch noch nicht online verfügbar ist (ich kauf das Zeug immer per Download), habe ich erwogen, auf Kaspersky umzusteigen.
Hat da jemand von Euch entsprechende Erfahrungen?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 September 2004)

Kaspersky läuft nach meiner Erfahrung sehr gut, stört wenig im Gegensatz zu NAV. Die Updates kommen schneller als bei NAV. Ich bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Ist aber auch ein paar Fragezeichen teurer als NAV.


----------



## A John (27 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein altgedienter AV-Hersteller Symantec nun zu einer Zwangsregistrierung übergeht und NAV 2005 auch noch nicht online verfügbar ist (ich kauf das Zeug immer per Download), habe ich erwogen, auf Kaspersky umzusteigen.
> Hat da jemand von Euch entsprechende Erfahrungen?



Das Teil ist recht zuverlässig, zickt aber gewaltig beim updaten, wenn der MS- I-Explorer nicht der Standardbrowser ist.
(Das Selbe bei Mc Afee).
Für mich als Opera- Fan ein absolutes KO- Kriterium.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Das sollte mal ne Nachfrage beim Support wert sein.
IE gibts bei mir nur noch, weil man ihn nicht deinstallieren kann.
Achja - das Menu meines Routers geht auch nicht sauber ohne.


----------



## A John (27 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Achja - das Menu meines Routers geht auch nicht sauber ohne.


Ist das zufällig ein ZyXEL Prestige 324? Da hab ich gerade ein Auge drauf und erwäge die Anschaffung.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Nope. Ich habe ein reines D-Link Netz.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 September 2004)

Hm gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu. Wenn ich von Norton wechseln sollte, wäre meine Alternative TrendMicro oder Avast!. Letzterer kostet übrigens nüscht.


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Ich bin kein großer Fan von Trend Micro.
Wo gibts Avast?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 September 2004)

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2004)

Was spricht für Avast?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 September 2004)

Recht gute Erkennungsrate, schnelle Updates und ein engagierten/s Support/Team.


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2004)

PC-Welt hat die Produktaktivierung auch schon bemerkt:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/software/103323/index.html


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2004)

Ich hab mal ne Testversion von Kaspersky installiert.
Auffällig sind vor allem die brutal schnellen Updatezyklen. Dafür frisst das Ding Speicher wie blöd.
Ich werd jetzt nochmal was anderes testen.

Achja: F-Secure installiert sich unter XP-SP2 nicht. Zumindest gilt das für meinen Rechner.


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2004)

*FLUCH*
Avast beißt sich komplett mit SpamPAL.
Mist auch.
Also das nächste...


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *FLUCH*
> Avast beißt sich komplett mit SpamPAL.
> Mist auch.
> Also das nächste...



Schick dem Support doch mal einen Tipp...
Dabei kannst Du dann auch gleich deren Schnelligkeit mal so nebenbei testen.


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Nö.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Demoversion von Kaspersky in der Pro-Version installiert.
Bremst das System deutlich, Adminstration ist brutal unübersichtlich, findet sehr viel, scannt aber Mails erst, wenn sie als .tmp-Datei auf der Platte liegen.
Zudem gibts die Pro-Version aktuell nur in der alten 4.5er Version.
Die teilweise stündlichen Updates sind aber wirklich nett...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Shit, ich bin blind.
Sowas von bunt...

Der Preis für die hässlichste Oberfläche geht im Voraus schon an Trend Micro.
Bunte Buttons im Kaugummidesign, quietschige Farben,...

Der Designer gehört entlassen...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Zudem aktualisiert Trend Micro während der Testphase keine Pattern. Damit fliegt der Scanner gleich wieder raus. Ich möchte ja auch wissen, wie oft Updates kommen.
Und mit einem inaktuellen Scanner brauche ich überhaupt nicht testen.
Wenden wir uns also erneut F-Secure zu...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

F-Secure:
Tolles Icon in der Taskbar, das allerdings ab und an verschwindet und geflissentlich wieder auftaucht.
Bei virenverseuchten Mails kein Hinweis auf den Virus, ausser dem lapidaren Hinweis, dass die Mail von F-Secure Antivirus modifiziert wurde.
Eine Meldung habe ich nicht erhalten, Logs gibts auch keine.
Aktionen werden in der Ereignisanzeige verewigt:


> 11  2004-09-30  16:33:15+02:00
> F-Secure Anti-Virus
> E-Mail Virus Alert!
> Infection: VBS/[email protected]
> ...


Am Anfang wurden einige Mailviren übersehen (vermutlich gingen die Mails ungeprüft durch, da die Viren bei erneutem Abholen der Mails später erkannt wurden.
Insgesamt bin ich nicht zufrieden...


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, ich bin blind.
> Sowas von bunt...
> 
> Der Preis für die hässlichste Oberfläche geht im Voraus schon an Trend Micro.
> ...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Du Dir das Ding mal angeschaut?


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2004)

wie wäre es mal mit Bitdefender? ich bin davon überzeugt. hat auch ne vollversion für 30 tage zum testen!


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Mein Favorit ist momentan der G-Data.
Der scannt parallel mit der Enging von Bitdefender und Kaspersky.
Dafür hat er eine grottenschlechte Mail-Konfiguration...


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2004)

Warum wendest Du Dich überhaupt von NAV ab?
Wegen der Zwangsregistrierung generell? Oder wegen der erneuten Zwangsregistrierung beim Festplattenwechsel z.B.?

Dabei hat man sich so eine Mühe mit der Unpack-Engine gegeben und der Wurmprotection und so...


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2004)

Ich setze keine Software ein, die man aktivieren muß.
Ansonsten bin ich nicht gegen NAV eingestellt.
Ich habe mir seit 2.0 jede einzelne NAV-Version gekauft und hatte nie Probleme. Die Workstation-Versionen waren ja immer nicht schlecht (wenn auch die Versionen für Exchange eine Katastrophe waren).
Ich bin aber Kunde und nicht der Büttel der Hersteller. Und deswegen will ich mich auch nicht so behandeln lassen.


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2004)

So, F-Secure Internet Security 2005 hat einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Da ich allerdings die Hälfte der Einstellungen eh deaktiviert hatte (Spam-Schutz, Firewall, IDS,...) habe ich mir heute mal die ganz neu erschienene Version F-Secure Antivirus 2005 heruntergeladen und werde die mal testen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2004)

F-Secure hat mir gerade drei Mails gelöscht, die mit dem "TrojanSpy.HTML.Bayfraud.g" infiziert waren. Es waren ebay-Phishing-Mails. Cool. Hatte ich bislang noch nicht, dass ein Virenscanner darauf anspringt.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2004)

Bypass of Antivirus software with GDI+ bug exploit Mutations 
http://lists.netsys.com/pipermail/full-disclosure/2004-October/027530.html

Only "The BIG 3" was able to detect those variants.


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

F-Secure 2005:


> Exploit.Win32.MS04-028.gen



F-Secure war überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt und die Kaspersky-Version veraltet (bei den anderen hab ich mal nicht so genau geschaut). Wieso testen die mit alter Software?


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2004)

Weil´s schick aussieht???


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

Nicht, dass Du mich falsch verstehst: ich finds auch ein Armutszeugnis für die AV-Hersteller. Aber fairerweise sollte man schon mit aktuellen Versionen testen. Leute, die noch mit dem NAV 2.0 arbeiten, gibts zwar sicher. Diese sollten aber mittlerweile eher in der Minderheit sein.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2004)

Keine andere Meinung. Wie man sieht, hast Du ja mit F-Secure das Testergebnis schonmal korrigiert.


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

F-Secure findet aber auch nur in der 1.jpg was Verdächtiges. Die zweite hab ich grade mal eingeschickt.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2004)

Interessant ist jedenfalls der Unterschied in der Konzeption der AV-Programme.
Die 3 big player analysieren die Downloads schon über local Proxy-solutions, bevor sie überhaupt auf dem Rechner landen.


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2004)

Sind die NAI/McAfee immer noch solche Speichermonster?

BTW: die beste Trefferquote auf dem Mailsystem, das ich mal mitadministriert habe, hatte nachweislich Kaspersky. Die Engine von denen ist - gerade im Bereich Exploits - unglaublich empfindlich.

Ideal wäre das, was in anderen Bereichen schon üblich ist: scan mit mehreren Engines. G-Data geht da schon den richtigen Weg. Wenn die Konfiguration nicht so ne Katastrophe wäre - sprich: ein automatischer Mailproxy würde das Bild so abrunden, dass ich meine Wahl getroffen hätte.


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2004)

Und grade kam die Antwort vom Support:


> The following file was found to be infected as follows:
> 
> 2.jpg:                         Exploit.Win32.MS04-028.b


----------



## Freeman76 (26 Oktober 2004)

So, hab jetzt die aktuelle Version 5.14 von Kaserpsky Antivir Pro auf dem Laptop installiert und muss sagen, dass die Performance besser geworden ist als zur 5.12, verhält sich bei mir jetzt wie der Symantec Antivirus 2004. Speicherbedarf schlägt bei mir mit ca. 20 MB zu (zwei aktive Prozesse).

Eine Aussage, welche Viren der Scanner wann erkennt kann ich nicht treffen, dafür fehlt mir einfach das Equipment *g*.


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2004)

Gibts die schon offiziell zu kaufen?


----------



## Freeman76 (27 Oktober 2004)

Logisch   . Du hast ne PN


----------

